# Suggetions for Wireless Audio+Video System - TV+Home Theater



## matrixx (Feb 6, 2015)

Interior work is running on in my new House. Now, stage come to buy an electronic product line.

 For drawing room-20'x 18', I need suggestion on combo of latest technology FHD-48"-60" TV + 5.1 Home Theatre system. Sony top of mind for both - TV and HTS, any day.

 I wish to grab wireless, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth/other latest sharing technology enabled package so that any time any instrument like phone, I-pod, Tablet, laptop can be pair instantly for Audio and Video streaming/sharing on TV Screen as well in 5.1 HT Speaker system. The connectivity and function should be instant and uninterrupted without disturbing mood. 



 Also, TV Audio output should be in 5.1 HT speakers and TV stands idle while playing only 5.1 HT system and other instruments-phone, I-pod, Tablet, lappy etc.

 I wish to extend Audio output to Change room (2 Bathroom) from HTS too.

 I assume clean & neat wireless installation. Budget-1 lac. Edit:- 1.50 lac

 Pl suggest.

Edit:- In brief, wish to connect & share audio & video by ALL instruments (phone-->camera--->laptop-->Tab-->Audio gears (ipod etc)--->Home PC) at par with single AV source:- TV+HTS . Connectivity may be through BT, Wi-Fi, NFC, Hdmi, etc etc. Should be wireless.


----------

